# Comin' Atcha!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I'm over my post-tournament funk so I thought I'd make a quick video from a different perspective. I know it's not shooting matches but the target is a drink lid, 1.5" in diameter.
Go ahead and watch it in HD if for no other reason than it took me a long time to upload


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

More unicorn!!! Nice shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice vid! F.Y.I. I shoot small disks and rig them almost the same except the cord and disk are tied to a section of hose which has another cord running through the center . The disk never fowls when hit and also spins round and round the support when hit. Saves a lot of hassle so you can focus on the fun of tagging the target..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Nice vid! F.Y.I. I shoot small disks and rig them almost the same except the cord and disk are tied to a section of hose which has another cord running through the center . The disk never fowls when hit and also spins round and round the support when hit. Saves a lot of hassle so you can focus on the fun of tagging the target..


Good tip!
A longer section of cord that I could string between the suports would probably help, too. I just rigged this up from what I already had made up.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting, as usual, MJ. I thought sure you were going to shoot the disk off the top of the bar that first time it wrapped around!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting, as usual, MJ. I thought sure you were going to shoot the disk off the top of the bar that first time it wrapped around!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I did end up doing that but didn't want to try it on video.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Great shooting!_


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

So when did ya rig up the pipes?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shots


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> So when did ya rig up the pipes?


It's some kind of clothes drying rack. It normally holds up my catchbox.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha no wonder you want an online tournament! LOL.
Good shooting, and thanks for the vid!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't fully realize how much faster it is to load when you don't have to reach in your pocket every time. I wasn't going for speed and it didn't feel all that fast when I was doing it but it seems pretty quick when I re-watch it.


----------

